# Looking for HAMMERHEAD/BARRACUDA GOLD HYBRID - 6000/4300 GPH - REEFLO



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi Guys
I am looking for a HAMMERHEAD/BARRACUDA GOLD HYBRID - 6000/4300 GPH - REEFLO pump for my return line. If anyone has anything please pm or post comments below. thanks.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=260770&highlight=reeflo


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=260770&highlight=reeflo


Thanks Dave I was searching for this thread

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

